# Are You Over 62??????



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Are you over 62 years old and enjoy going to National Parks and Monuments? If so do you have your lifetime pass?

If not you better get them. They are going up from $10 to possibly $80 sometime in the not to distant future. If you are married it might be good to get one for both you and your wife, that way you can get two vehicles into a park or monument, you just need to ride in separate vehicles to do so.

http://travel.aarp.org/articles-tip...tional-parks-lifetime-pass-cost-increase.html


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Can I buy a lifetime pass if I'm not 62 or over

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> Are you over 62 years old and enjoy going to National Parks and Monuments? If so do you have your lifetime pass?
> 
> If not you better get them. They are going up from $10 to possibly $80 sometime in the not to distant future. If you are married it might be good to get one for both you and your wife, that way you can get two vehicles into a park or monument, you just need to ride in separate vehicles to do so.
> 
> http://travel.aarp.org/articles-tip...tional-parks-lifetime-pass-cost-increase.html


Thanks for the head's up Critter.

Another thing I might add: I've lost my senior pass a couple times. When the price goes up if you lose your senior pass it will cost you $80 to replace it so best hang on to it.

.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Uh...... I have had one for more years than I'd like to admit. Well worth the $10.00. It just doesn't get you into the National Parks, but also get's you 50% off National Forest Camp sights.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

If this isn't elder abuse, I don't know what is. Over 62 access should be free.------SS


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> Can I buy a lifetime pass if I'm not 62 or over
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Nope. Gotta be 62 or older.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Springville Shooter said:


> If this isn't elder abuse, I don't know what is. Over 62 access should be free.------SS


I just wish that the state would do the same thing.

Even if we did have to pay a little for the pass.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Dang, I'm just barely short of 62. Hope it waits a year before going up that much. 
We usually buy the annual pass each year. Still not a bad deal.

But even at $80 it would pay for itself many times over.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

For sure get on that if you are 62+ and don't have one. That is a steal for $10-- literally as it doesn't cover the cost of the plastic pass. $80 for access until death seems pretty cheap. And especially when the kids take the pass and use it after-- that is like getting bonus years.

I always thought we should give a price break to the 31 year old with a family of 5....


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I feel 62... does that count?


-DallanC


----------

